# Flash playing too fast



## nackpere (Mar 18, 2011)

I have the latest version of Flash from ports installed on 8.2-Release.  While Flash videos load, after a few seconds they begin playing very fast at 2x-4x regular speed.  This happens with every website I've visited, and in both Firefox and Opera. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 19, 2011)

Is your sound working independent of flash?  I have a problem that sounds similar.  Unloading and reloading the sound module from the kernel after each reboot is a workaround.

`% sudo kldunload snd_hda`
`% sudo kldload snd_hda`

Note, you will have to supply your sound module.


----------



## nackpere (Mar 19, 2011)

I currently have the sound modules built into my kernel, but I supposed I could load them as modules instead and see if that helps.


----------



## nackpere (Mar 19, 2011)

*Problem Solved*

I figured out the problem.  I have an nVidia card and FreeBSD defaults to using the sound chip on the card instead of the one on the motherboard, as seen in this excerpt from dmesg:


```
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 1 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac1: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC662
pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC662 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm5: <HDA Realtek ALC662 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
```

So what I had to do was change the default sound unit in /boot/loader.conf to the one on the motherboard by adding the following line:


```
hw.snd.default_unit="4"
```

And now everything plays at normal speed.


----------

